
A Trusted Web Activity for Android - twapi
https://blog.chromium.org/2019/02/introducing-trusted-web-activity-for.html
======
ajvs
What I don't get is why they are making Chrome mandatory. What happened to web
standards? It's not like other Chromium-based browsers or Firefox can't
already use Chrome Custom Tabs and run Progressive Web Apps.

It seems like Google learnt from the Electron project and decided to mandate
Chrome on their mobile platform so they can suck up as much data as possible.

With PWAs getting closer functionality to native apps now, I can see a future
where most mobile apps are being powered by Chrome. I'm surprised they managed
to top the privacy intrusion Google Play Services already does.

